# Car rental in Italy and Austria?



## ValHam (Sep 4, 2014)

Can someone recommend a company for car rental in Europe? Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 4, 2014)

We have had good success with www.carjet.com just scroll to the bottom of the page for where you want to pick up the car. You can set the currency you want to pay at the top of the page. We have used them in Spain, Portugal, Greece. So far the cars have all come from the Budget counter.

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 4, 2014)

We've been very pleased with SIXT--less money, quote includes insurance, and nice cars.


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 5, 2014)

We usually use Sixt and Budget and have never had a problem. I'd recommend avoiding Goldcar as the following article will testify:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/t...s-the-worlds-worst-car-hire-horror-story.html


----------



## ValHam (Sep 6, 2014)

What about insurance?  Did you buy directly from car-jet? Thanks


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 6, 2014)

ValHam said:


> What about insurance?  Did you buy directly from car-jet? Thanks



Insurance is included in carjet's rate. They offer a 'top-up' rate to cover deductible, and all the stuff your comprehensive would, like glass, mirrors, etc. I looked at one that was an add on of about $45 for a week.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Liability insurance is included with SIXT, and liability insurance is the insurance that NO credit card covers; you have to buy it from the car rental company or have it included from them.  For the other insurance, we use American Express--their optional insurance that you add to the card which is about $25.00 total per rental period (the exact amount depends on what state you live in), no matter what the rental period up to 60 or 70 days.  The Am. Ex. card also has free insurance included, but we like the coverage of the add on.


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 8, 2014)

PStreet1 said:


> For the other insurance, we use American Express--their optional insurance that you add to the card which is about $25.00 total per rental period (the exact amount depends on what state you live in), no matter what the rental period up to 60 or 70 days.  The Am. Ex. card also has free insurance included, but we like the coverage of the add on.



Certain countries are excluded in this coverage; Italy is one of them.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Whoops--you are absolutely correct:  "the I-countries:  Israel, Ireland, and Italy."

I was thinking of insurance on our last rental in Spain and just mentally moved it to Italy.  In Italy, our quote included insurance and we didn't leave Italy in the car--just drove from Rome to Venice (no one-way drop off fee, though).


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Rent in Germany or Austria*

We have rented from SIxt, Hertz, and other companies the last 5 years.# of our four last rentals have had extra fees added on,two for fuel when the tank was filled a few kilometers from turn in and one for a mess of extra charges. TAKE A PICTURE of your gas tank and mileage at turn in and ensure the rental agency okays the condition of the car. The rentals agencies like Hertz can often be local franchises and national Hertz may not assist you if there are problems. Take pictures of scratches and dents at check out and make sure the go on your agreement.We rent a few weeks each year in Hawaii and have rented many other places in the world but European rentals have been our only hassle with phony charges.


----------

